# Jamo 340



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

I have two of the jamo 340 systems and want to see what you guys think about building some custom enclosers will this be a good thing if I use same air space or should I just leave them alone I'm running 7.1 front height setup with a denon 1910 sounds good just want it to be better.I'm new to this part of home theater but been into car audio and building custom boxes for years give me some input


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't build new cabinets for the Jamo's. Better off to get new drivers if you really want to build...


----------



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you think the jamo are any good I'm new at all this and think they sound good but I font have anything to compare them to there is no high end shops around me.I'm running two subs with the denon 1910 and have all monster cable m1000 and there 850 sub cable and monster cable 3500 surge anything you think would help and were do I go to buy drivers and stuff to build my own speakers I do want to give it a try.thx


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

For speaker buding materials, I always go to partsexpress.com.

Keep in mind that AQ (audio quality) is extremely subjective. In the end the only opinion that matters is yours and if you like what you hear then nothing else really matters until you don't like it anymore.


----------



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

Got you on that and thinks for the address


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Search around, there are plenty of tried and true DIY designs out there. Find one and build your own before trying to create your own, here's the tip of the iceberg. Also try Zaph Audio. You should learn a lot in the researching process.



p.s. put money into your gear and not your cables. you'll see 1000x more return for your $.


----------

